# Paul (2011)



## Dave (Feb 27, 2011)

I just got home from watching _ Paul_, which does for science fiction UFO stories what _ Shaun of the Dead _ did for Zombie films. I think it is a return to form for Simon Pegg as I thought _Hot Fuzz_ less funny, and I didn’t warm to _Run, Fat Boy, Run_ at all. He does work well with Nick Frost and the characters are similar to those in _ Spaced_. The plot isn’t too complicated, a mixture of an adult version of _ET_ crossed with _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_, and an endless number of _Family Guy_-like, ‘spot the reference ‘ to _Star Wars_, with many other nods to _Star Trek _ and sci-fi films thrown in. It means that it is never fall around funny, but it is very amusing. 

Graeme Willy (Pegg) and Clive Gollings (Frost) are two sci-fi geeks take a trip in a rented RV through America's UFO heartland after attending a San Diego Comic Convention. Paul (voiced by Seth Rogen) is an alien ‘Grey’ who crash landed on Earth and has spent the last 60 years as a guest of the US Government, helping them, and apparently also giving advice and ideas to Steven Spielberg. Now that they know everything Paul knows he is no longer useful to them. When Graeme and Clive agree to help Paul return home, they find themselves on the run from federal agents, the fanatical father of a young woman that they accidentally kidnap, and two red-necks that they accidentally reverse into.

There is an uncomfortable amount of anti-fundamentalist Christian pot shots (not that I disagreed with the sentiment but don’t see the point as it wasn’t very funny) which is going to upset many people, and too many toilet jokes and gay jokes. A lot of the humour is visual, or musical, or very hard to spot in the background unless you have seen that particular film, Sci Fi TV episode, or are in the know. I’ve read that this film is more accessible to all than their earlier films, but I doubt that, because if you take away those gags, (which I won't spoil) there are only a few others left. And they don’t seem to be able to do romance very well at all.


----------



## mosaix (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks, Dave.

We've been promising ourselves we'd get to see this.


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 2, 2011)

Would you believe that I had to watch a *Top Gear* episode to learn that this movie was out there. Nick Frost & Simon Pegg were guests. I see it will be released on 3-18 in the U.S. Should be fun, although Seth Rogen bores me to tears. Maybe Kristen Wiig will make up for it.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 2, 2011)

_Run, Fat Boy, Run_  was american "humor" you cant blame that on Simon Pegg.

This one sounds fun and i thought Hot Fuzz was funny even if was nowhere near Shaun of the dead.


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 2, 2011)

Connavar said:


> _Run, Fat Boy, Run_ was american "humor" you cant blame that on Simon Pegg.


 
Well, some of us Americans don't mind American humor. Actually, Simon Pegg made some remarks about American v. British humor in his *Top Gear* interview. I got the impression that he thought the whole subject was mildly amusing. But I admit that RFBR wasn't quite up to the level of *Shaun* or *Fuzz*. I first became a fan of Pegg via (Spaced (TV Series 1999&ndash;2001) - IMDb) and now I'll watch anything he's in.


----------



## Dave (Mar 2, 2011)

If you loved _Spaced_ as I did, then I think you will like this. For me, it was just lacking something. I thought it could be much funnier, and I really wanted it to be funnier. Certainly, it is worth going to see. I've read comments online that it lacks Edgar Wright as director. I not sure I would subscribe to that, but it lacks something.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 3, 2011)

Dave said:


> I just got home from watching _Paul_, which does for science fiction UFO stories what _Shaun of the Dead _did for Zombie films. I think it is a return to form for Simon Pegg.


 
Say no more, I'm not watching any trailers for it, I shall just see the movie, thanks Dave.


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 3, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> Say no more, *I'm not watching any trailers for it*, I shall just see the movie, thanks Dave.


 
Really? Then 'fess up. Where did you get your avatar??


----------



## Connavar (Mar 3, 2011)

clovis-man said:


> Well, some of us Americans don't mind American humor. Actually, Simon Pegg made some remarks about American v. British humor in his *Top Gear* interview. I got the impression that he thought the whole subject was mildly amusing. But I admit that RFBR wasn't quite up to the level of *Shaun* or *Fuzz*. I first became a fan of Pegg via (Spaced (TV Series 1999&ndash;2001) - IMDb) and now I'll watch anything he's in.



Well i was joking about american humor because it was done by David Schwimmer hardly a rated american director more known as Ross from friends. I was talking about generic american film humor that dominate hollywood these days.  Knocked Up,Superbad and co are hardly Sienfeld,30 Rock for example.

Simon Pegg works because of the type of humor in his films.  You cant make him out to be a cast member of friends and think its the same kind of humor.

The reason people overrated good british humor is because of all bad american versions of brit tv shows.  The Office,Coupling etc


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 4, 2011)

Connavar said:


> Well i was joking about american humor because it was done by David Schwimmer hardly a rated american director more known as Ross from friends. I was talking about generic american film humor that dominate hollywood these days. Knocked Up,Superbad and co are hardly Sienfeld,30 Rock for example.
> 
> Simon Pegg works because of the type of humor in his films. You cant make him out to be a cast member of friends and think its the same kind of humor.
> 
> The reason people overrated good british humor is because of all bad american versions of brit tv shows. The Office,Coupling etc


 
This is the wrong place for the discussion, but a whole separate topic could be: "British v. American Humor In Film And Television". Recent British shows I've liked are *The IT Crowd* and *The Mighty Boosh*. But I hated *Waiting For God *and *Keeping Up Appearances*. They just weren't funny to me. And many American comedies aren't really funny either. Pubescent humor isn't my style, irrespective of origin.


----------



## Dave (Mar 4, 2011)

clovis-man said:


> But I hated *Waiting For God *and *Keeping Up Appearances*.


Different strokes for different folks. We have friends in Denmark. Keeping up Appearances is very popular there. It does nothing for me ether.

The difference with Paul is that here the jokes are obscure and if you aren't a science fiction fan you wouldn't even know that it was a joke. I heard a lot of murmurs of explanation in the cinema. That gives it a very narrow audience.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Mar 4, 2011)

I saw a trailer recently. Maybe it's because I didn't pay it much attention but the 'alien' to me looked too much like Smeagol/Gollum. Tended to spoil it for me. 

I'll probably be giving it a miss unless Mrs Tien takes me.


----------



## Blackrook (Apr 4, 2011)

*Do Not See Paul!  Do Not See Paul!  Do Not See Paul!*

I assumed that because Simon Pegg and Nick Frost, the comedy team in _Shaun of the Dead_ and _Hot Fuzz_, were the stars, _Paul_ would rock.

But I was very disappointed when I saw _Paul_ this weekend and I want my money back.

To say that _Paul_ is a very bad movie would not be sufficient.

I would have to say that _Paul_ is one of the worst movies I've ever seen.  And not bad in a good way like _Plan Nine from Outer Space_.  _Paul _was bad in a bad way.

The thing is, what a waste.  The concept was good.  They had two stars who have proven they can be really, really funny.  They even had a cameo appearance from Sigourney Weaver as the big bad.

But the execution was terrible.  The dialogue was lame.  I didn't laugh one time.  The only joke that was even somewhat funny was revealed in the trailer so I didn't laugh.  Right, the part where the alien brings the bird back to life and then eats it.  That was the only somewhat funny joke in a two hour movie that stunk to high heaven.

Do not see _Paul_.  It will not become a cult classic because it is so bad that even niche fans won't like it.  All copies of the movie reel should go into that big warehouse where the government hides things because that's how bad it is.


----------



## Norlan (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Do Not See Paul!  Do Not See Paul!  Do Not See Paul!*

The concept looks silly to me too.

However I didn't really likt Hot Fuzz the first time i saw it. the only part i laughed at was the end when he was shooting up the whole city. Then the second time i watched it i enjoyed it much more.


----------



## Interference (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Do Not See Paul!  Do Not See Paul!  Do Not See Paul!*



Blackrook said:


> ....But the execution was terrible.....


There's an execution? 

You should have said "spoiler"


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Do Not See Paul!  Do Not See Paul!  Do Not See Paul!*



Interference said:


> There's an execution?


It was the death of comedy 

I've merged two threads here. As you can see, I was a little more lukewarm about it than Blackrook. I've seen much worse films, and while I didn't laugh out loud it is very amusing. Why is it that trailers of comedies now seem to spoil all the jokes? You could watch the _Hangover_ trailer and not bother with the film at all.


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

clovis-man said:


> Really? Then 'fess up. Where did you get your avatar??



And Starbeast, you never answered this one. I was interested if you were going to sue Pegg & Frost for plagiarism.


----------



## Norlan (Apr 5, 2011)

Connavar said:


> _Run, Fat Boy, Run_ was american "humor" you cant blame that on Simon Pegg.
> 
> This one sounds fun and i thought Hot Fuzz was funny even if was nowhere near Shaun of the dead.


 
I thought run fat boy run was pretty funny


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Do Not See Paul!  Do Not See Paul!  Do Not See Paul!*



Interference said:


> There's an execution?
> 
> You should have said "spoiler"


 

Chuckled out load. (COL? mmm maybe not)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 6, 2011)

Not seen this - yet - but just wanted to comment that I thought Hot Fuzz very laugh out loud funny, while Shaun more humourous - but I've never really been into zombie films so probably lost some of the references.

So I plan to see Paul, and maintain that Hot Fuzz was better than Shaun.


----------

